
How Vipassana meditation breathes life into Anirban Lahiri's golf game - ca98am79
http://www.espn.com/golf/story/_/id/20284690/how-ancient-practice-vipassana-meditation-breathes-life-indian-pga-tour-pro-anirban-lahiri-golf-game
======
ganesharul
Vipasanna is really a mind opener for any individual. I recommend every
individual to experiment this methodology. It is just a mental exercise and
practice makes it perfect. I regularly practice it and it have made a really a
big meaningful impact in my life and work.

